# Which pressure canner?



## 2kidsdad (Sep 27, 2009)

Im sure this has been discussed before. But, I didn't see it. I'm looking at getting our first pressure canner in a week or so. My budget is 260.00. Im trying to decide between the All American (on sale for about 200.00 I think) and the Presto (about 70.00). I would like to know which one you experianced canners would choose and why. Thanks in advance..


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

If you have it in the budget to spend for the All-American then I say go for it. I absolutly LOVE mine! I own the 921 and the 930 and can't say anything bad about them. Yes they cost more but you are buying an American product and it will last you a lifetime! My oldest son (21yo) watched me can one day and told me when I die he gets the pressure canners. Not sure if his wife is as thrilled as he is but thats ok.

Lillian

BTW I purchased my 930 on ebay at a great savings.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I have both and personally prefer my Presto because the weights are much easier to use and monitor as they are made to rock continuously when at pressure, not intermittently like the AA. But either brand is an excellent canner. 

However with the Presto you will need to buy the separate 3 piece weight set ($12) in order to avoid having to get your gauge tested annually. Still a good price even with the extra $12.

Here is a link to a couple of previous discussions of this question: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=359328&highlight=buy+pressure+canner


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

4 words........get the all american!!!!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

judylou said:


> I have both and personally prefer my Presto because the weights are much easier to use and monitor as they are made to rock continuously when at pressure, not intermittently like the AA. But either brand is an excellent canner.
> 
> However with the Presto you will need to buy the separate 3 piece weight set ($12) in order to avoid having to get your gauge tested annually. Still a good price even with the extra $12.
> 
> Here is a link to a couple of previous discussions of this question: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=359328&highlight=buy+pressure+canner


What Judylou said
edited to add..my presto came with the weight set


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

With the Presto at some point you'll have to replace the rubber gasket. The All American is metal to metal so no gaskets to replace.

Your canned food will be same either way.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I have an All American 941 that's about 25-30 years old. It has a guage, not a weight, and it has no gasket. It's machined so closely that you use nothing more than a thin film of vegetable oil to make your seal.

Unless you're really violent with it, you won't have to buy it more than once.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Presto, love mine!!! With your budget you could afford to get 2 Presto's if you wanted and be able to can a lot fast. I won't use a caner that uses a gauge for pressure control. I don't have the time to sit and babysit it. I tried it once with my Preston I used the 15# weight to see if I could keep it at 10#....what a pain! Maybe my it's my stove, but I doubt it. Finding someplace to get it checked each year isn't that easy here. Extension office is on the other side of the county (which I have no reason to ever go to) and due to budget cuts they have a small window of time when then do it. As far as replacing gaskets, they aren't that expensive and my MIL's caner which is 30+ years old has only had to be replaced once. And even then she replaced it just to do it, nothing was wrong with the old one.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I have a Presto that's a year old and a Mirro from 1986 that came with a Craigslist haul of canning jars. I'm certain the gasket on the Mirro isn't original but I'm also pretty sure it's at least 5 years old ... and still still workin' just fine.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

FYI - There is a post on another thread that indicates an ALL AMERICAN IS ON SALE at Amazon


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

Presto here! I love it, and use it at least every week if not more. It was my first PC I have ever used and it came with the weights. I've had it for about 3 years now with no problems whatsoever.


----------

